# Samba PDC + XP-Clients



## bergmann (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich finde leider keinen Beitrag zu meiner Frage, auch Google liefert mir keine Antwort.

Ich habe eine Samba-PDC unter SuSE 8.0 aufgesetzt, funktioniert soweit auch.

Nur prüft XP+SP1 beim Login die Rechte des Profils und akzeptiert diese nicht.
Wo kann ich diese Prüfung ausschalten?

Den Key CompatibleRUPSecurity (hier wird das angeblich eingestellt) finde ich nicht in der Registry, wer kann mir helfen?


Danke und Gruss

Christian


----------



## Medvantis-MBS (24. Oktober 2003)

Konfiguration neue XP-Clients:

Änderung Registry, damit Anmeldung an Samba funktioniert:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters

Key requiresignorseal von 1auf 0 setzen (ist in NT und 2000 Standard in XP halt nicht)

Falls dieser Schlüssel nicht vorhanden ist lege einen neuen mit diesen Namen an. Typ des Schlüssels ist DWORD.

Ich hoffe Du kannst damit etwas anfangen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bergmann (28. Oktober 2003)

*Das war es nicht*

Hallo Markus,

das war es nicht, dieser Key ist bekannt und bereits geändert.
Ich kann mich trotzdem nicht mit dem Serverprofil anmelden.
Auf meinem Laptop habe ich es schon seit einiger Zeit geändert und kann mich ohne Probleme am PDC anmelden. Meine Workstation habe ich jetzt auch auf XP migriert und habe eben genau das Problem mit dem Serverprofil.

Trotzdem danke!

Christian


----------



## Medvantis-MBS (29. Oktober 2003)

Schade.
Klingt als wärst Du bei einem ähnlichenProblem gelandest wie ich. Habe meinen PDC migriert, von einem Server auf einen anderen. Alle mir bekannten Userdateien kopiert. User können sich anmelden, bekommen ihre Netzlaufwerke gemappt, d.h. auch das Login-Script läuft ab. Ihre Profile bekommen aber leider nicht. Scheint wohl das selbe rechteproblem zu sein.

Wenn Du es rausfinden solltest, poste es doch bitte.  bin auch allmählich am verzweifeln.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bergmann (1. November 2003)

*Ich habs*

Habe eine weitere Änderung in der Registry vorgenommen...jetzt gehts.
Ich schicke Dir den Patch gerne, brauche nur Deine Email.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Medvantis-MBS (4. November 2003)

markus.pfahlert@medvantis-mbs.de

DANKE


----------



## thomas_berlin (8. Dezember 2003)

bei mir hat folgendes zum erfolg geführt:

-start -einstellungen -systemsteuerung -verwaltung -lokale sicherheitsrichtlinie
-lokale richtlinien -sicherheitsoptionen -donänenmitglied: daten des sicheren kanals digital verschlüsseln oder signieren (immer) -DEAKTIVIERT

gruß
phil


----------



## Medvantis-MBS (9. Dezember 2003)

*Die magischen Patches*

Hallo,

auf inzwischen vielfachen Wunsch, die Patches (.reg Dateien).
Ich hoffe, Sie werden den "Bedürftigen" helfen.

Grüße Markus


LINUX rules


----------

